# Anyone going to the wyvern cat show in September?



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I spoke to the assistant show manager on the phone earlier - a really helpful lady called Sue Amor. She went through the various classes with me and answered other queries I had with the end result being that I've decided to enter Layla for the September 11 th show. I'm not bothered by how well she does (she's always a winner to me anyway!) but I'm just so excited about seeing some of the other cats and the show day as a whole.

Is anyone else going along either to show or have a nose at some of the lovely cats??


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I will be their with one of my two


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sue is lovely, you couldn't have picked a better person to ask!

Yes, will be there with 3!

Carol


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> Sue is lovely, you couldn't have picked a better person to ask!
> 
> Yes, will be there with 3!
> 
> Carol


It's great that some of you will be there 

Yes Sue was lovely although I did feel a bit bad seen as she was giving me advice inbetween mouthfuls of dinner!

I really am so excited


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a quick question - is there a downloadable file on the GCCF website for the complete set of showing rules or can these only be obtained in writing to the fancy?

I know the schedule contains certain guidelines but I'm guessing that there is an extended version needing to be read?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
click on the 'showing' tab for various links and info.

I'm not showing but I will be there. Glad you've entered:thumbup:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Am going with mine


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

poshmog said:


> Am going with mine


I'll be the one quivering clutching the pink cat box in the corner lol


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just popped back on as this show is looming large due to taking place this Saturday - I cannot believe how quickly it's come round!

I'm quite nervous now TBH. I think it's more a fear of the unknown as I have never even been to a cat show before but I'm sure I'll be fine once I get my bearings. I can't wait to see all the other cats there. Aside from my BSH and a couple of other breeds I really haven't seen that many pedigree cats in the flesh before. I'm pretty much guaranteed to come down with a severe case of feline envy!

Have any others joined the ranks of those attending since I made the OP?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be there in British section - a silver shaded LH Selkirk Adult and a red tipped shorthair Selkirk neuter - come and say hi, I don't bite and happy to help :thumbup:

me below with the red tipped neuter I'm bringing on Saturday :


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> I'll be there in British section - a silver shaded LH Selkirk Adult and a red tipped shorthair Selkirk neuter - come and say hi, I don't bite and happy to help :thumbup:
> 
> me below with the red tipped neuter I'm bringing on Saturday :


 I'll definitely say hi if I spot you :thumbup: Wow - what chunky stunner your cat is! *feline envy sets in early*

I'm not sure if Layla has what it takes to acheive any thing at show level or even how she'll deal with the actual event itself. Still, if you don't try these things you'll never know so I'm just going to suck it and see!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

He's even bigger now bless him - he'll keep growing until he is 3 or 4 

What colour is Layla and I will come and find you?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> He's even bigger now bless him - he'll keep growing until he is 3 or 4
> 
> What colour is Layla and I will come and find you?


This is Layla - she is a blue colourpoint british shorthair.










I should be relatively easy to spot lol. As we're travelling from West Wales it's a bit of a family day out! I'll have my three boys and other half in tow. I've been drumming it into the children for weeks about the need to be on best behaviour and not touch the other cats. They're good boys anyway but I want to make sure lol

So yeah - look for the girl with the entourage and that'll probably be me!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still going and taking two cats now.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm still going and taking two cats now.


Wow, that's a bit of a jump seen as you weren't showing any last time lol What breed/s are they?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I know. :lol:
One is a Siamese and one is an oriental. Oriental isn't show quality but she likes shows so decided to give her a trip out.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> I know. :lol:
> One is a Siamese and one is an oriental. Oriental isn't show quality but she likes shows so decided to give her a trip out.


I don't think I've had the pleasure of meeting either of those breeds before. I'm not even sure if is Layla show quality but it's a guaranteed day out travelling form west wales lol My other cat Marley who is allergic to everything will be staying at home and no doubt relishing the peace and quiet in Layla's absence.

Layla is off to have the tips of her claws clipped on Wednesday. She's having her nails done ahead of her big day :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Baby British said:


> I don't think I've had the pleasure of meeting either of those breeds before. I'm not even sure if is Layla show quality but it's a guaranteed day out travelling form west wales lol My other cat Marley who is allergic to everything will be staying at home and no doubt relishing the peace and quiet in Layla's absence.
> 
> Layla is off to have the tips of her claws clipped on Wednesday. She's having her nails done ahead of her big day :lol:


Have sent you a PM with my cat's details if you want to come see them.

Yeah it doesn't matter, it's a day out and something different, you'll love it. How old are your boys? The often get kids to dish out the rosettes and stick on the pens, they may like to do this, keep them entertained and involved.

I do my cat's claws myself, costs loads at the vet!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> Have sent you a PM with my cat's details if you want to come see them.
> 
> Yeah it doesn't matter, it's a day out and something different, you'll love it. How old are your boys? The often get kids to dish out the rosettes and stick on the pens, they may like to do this, keep them entertained and involved.
> 
> I do my cat's claws myself, costs loads at the vet!


I thought about doing her claws myself but Layla isn't really used to us doing it. She kicked up such a fuss having her nails clipped as a kitten I figured that we'd send the diva back to the vets for round II. She's an angel otherwise, honest


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

my kids are aged 6 (twins) and 9 btw. I hope that they do get chance to help out as they love getting involved


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sometimes they will announce they want people to help put out rosettes, if not you can always ask at the table (where all the rosettes are) having said that, last time i went to this show it was rosette or prize money so may not be the case, but could help out at other shows.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> sometimes they will announce they want people to help put out rosettes, if not you can always ask at the table (where all the rosettes are) having said that, last time i went to this show it was rosette or prize money so may not be the case, but could help out at other shows.


Ah well, I'm sure it will be a great day regardless. Best of luck to your two kitties, I can't wait to meet them 

& thanks for clearing the other thing up as I often wondered lol


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

See you there then,taking my new little baby ,and working on the table ,come and say hello !


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

poshmog said:


> See you there then,taking my new little baby ,and working on the table ,come and say hello !


Will do but how will I know who you are and what is the table lol?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

table is where they process the results and sort out rosettes etc.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> table is where they process the results and sort out rosettes etc.


Ah, that would make sense :lol:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I would love to have gone but sadly I am on call all weekend 

Have a great time and do let us know how it goes  Some pictures would be even better


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

BSH said:


> I would love to have gone but sadly I am on call all weekend
> 
> Have a great time and do let us know how it goes  Some pictures would be even better


Will do my bestest but my pictures come out pants at the best of times let alone when I'm prohibited from using the flash lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't worry Carol and I and my best mate Jen will all have camera's there!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Don't worry Carol and I and my best mate Jen will all have camera's there!


Great stuff. Can I expect a photo extravaganza next week then?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Don't worry Carol and I and my best mate Jen will all have camera's there!


*saved*


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Soupie said:


> Don't worry Carol and I and my best mate Jen will all have camera's there!


I will???


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Will do but how will I know who you are and what is the table lol?


Will be on the HP table with carol,


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

poshmog said:


> Will be on the HP table with carol,


I look forward to meeting you both and indeed everyone on this thread who will be there on Saturday. Two more sleeps!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just realised Layla's age .... Going on way they pen the breeds you'll be penned right by Carol and me


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh brill, we can meet up then


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Just realised Layla's age .... Going on way they pen the breeds you'll be penned right by Carol and me


Awesome - just gimme a yell if I don't spot any of you first :thumbup:

Can anyone give me a full checklist of what I need for tomorrow? I'll have to be up at stupid o'clock in the morning so don't want to forget anything!

So far I have....

cat (doh!)
cat box (open top one)
cat litter
cat food
cat toy
vaccination card
my copy of veterinary clearance acknowledgement from GCCF (dunno if needed but figured would take any way)
white litter tray
white food bowl
white water bowl
2 x white blankets
disinfectant & cloth


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure what the veterinary clearance letter is but if your cat has had something which requires that then bring it just in case!

I always bring a bottle of water from home as that is what the cats are used to drinking.

Also some baby wipes for last minute bum cleaning if required

Cotton wool for last minute eye or ear cleaning :thumbup:

Layla is a CP neuter isn't she? they are normally the last cats penned right before the Selkirks so we could even be next door! Good luck and most important of all relax and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Not sure what the veterinary clearance letter is but if your cat has had something which requires that then bring it just in case!
> 
> I always bring a bottle of water from home as that is what the cats are used to drinking.
> 
> ...


Marley had ringworm 12 months prior to us getting Layla. We never applied for GCCF clearance when he recovered as we never planned to show him or indeed attend any shows. Fast forward in time to little Layla bursting into our lives & the perspective changed somewhat and we needed the clearance afterall! I got the letter months ago from the GCCF acknowledging clearance but like you said, better to have it probably than not.

Yup, Layla is a blue CP neuter so from what you say we could well be neighbours 

Last of all I know you can take a litter scoop (and I strongly suspect that Layla will need to after the long drive!) but does this have to white the same as everything else?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

No litter scoop can be any colour!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Soupie said:


> No litter scoop can be any colour!


Thanks for that, phew!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Depending who else is there you could be penned next to me with Soupie the other side of, or close, to me!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> Depending who else is there you could be penned next to me with Soupie the other side of, or close, to me!


The world's suddenly got a whole lot smaller :lol:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i'll be there, only taking one cat though this rtime, kittens first time out


----------

